# Link to Hatsumi video!



## Brian R. VanCise (May 12, 2006)

Here is a link to a show on Hatsumi!  Enjoy.  ****Warning - Adult Content Advertisements in Link.  Viewer Discretion Advised! - Flatlander****
http://www.spikedhumor.com/articles/27397/The_Last_Ninja_On_Earth.html

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## ed-swckf (May 19, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Here is a link to a show on Hatsumi! Enjoy.
> http://www.spikedhumor.com/articles/27397/The_Last_Ninja_On_Earth.html
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


 
I saw that on TV a few times, i found it really interesting.  Good to be able to see it again because i'm quite interested in ninjutsu at the moment.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (May 19, 2006)

I seem to be having trouble getting the player to work.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 19, 2006)

So did I, but right under it is this:

"Trouble playing the video? Click here to download the original."

Which links you to a .wmv file of it.


----------



## Blade of the East (May 20, 2006)

Gee how old is Hatsumi?     Did you see how easily he dodged the sword attacks?


(The show this clip was taken from is great. Too bad the dvd series is only sold in the UK!)


----------



## Cyber Ninja (May 21, 2006)

Finally, got it to work.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 22, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Here is a link to a show on Hatsumi!  Enjoy.
> http://www.spikedhumor.com/articles/27397/The_Last_Ninja_On_Earth.html
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com



Thanks for the link.  It was interesting.


----------

